# Sacrifice 2...



## Patrician (Oct 6, 2007)

Am I the only one who would like to see that game?
That little credits movie at the end hinted that there will be a sequel...but that is not going to happen as I see it...and that's shame, Sacrifice is an excellent game.


----------

